# Suche jemanden zum Werben auf Malorne-/Ysera (Allianz)



## HookEverage (25. Dezember 2016)

Schönen Guten Tag oder Abend, 

 

wann auch immer ihr das lesen solltet. 

 

Ich suche einen Mitstreiter den ich erstens Werben könnte und mit ihm Anschließend spielen kann über einen längeren Zeitraum. Also ich möchte euch nicht

abschieben sobald das Ding durch ist wie manch andere hier...

 

Ich biete euch natürlich auch wie andere Startgold, sodass ihr euch weng was leisten könnt, ebenso bin ich auch bereit euch das ganze fliegen zu bezahlen (was in WoW ganz schön was kostet). Ich biete euch alles was euch das leveln erleichtert sowie sofortig einen TS Platz in meiner Gilde Virtuose.

 

Wir können uns jederzeit zum Spielen verabreden und zusammen rum daddeln.

 

Meldet euch hier drüber oder per Skype an mich. 

 

BattkeTag; Crackkii#2120

Skype: deniz.bosch

 

[attachment=14109:wow-wp1-1440x900.jpg]

 

-Frohes neues euch!


----------

